# IUI advice needed, please



## hughesmum (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi there,

I'll keep this pretty brief, but I'm on my first cycle of IUI. I had Clomid but no injections for fear of overstimulating. I had my scans and the last but one showed just one large follie that we needed to measure a little bigger. On my scan on Fri, it measured just under 20mm and looked (and felt!) ready to pop. My clinic doesn't work over a weekend, and so my insemination is scheduled for tomorrow lunchtime, but I'm 99% positive that I ov'd naturally on Sat.

Is it worth continuing and having the treatment tomorrow, or should I just hold fire until next month and hope the timing's better? Will this still class as my first attempt (we get three funded cycles) even if we don't have the actual proceedure.

I'm so disappointed that the first month seems to have been a waste of time, and I don't know what to do...
Any advice would be gratefull received...
Many, many thanks,
Steph x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Steph

Maybe they could scan you monday b4 the IUI just to check. Im sure if you were paying for it they would not and would still go ahead with the IUI but if its their money then it makes sense to scan b4 otherwise its pointless, my clinic (private) wont scan b4 IUI but not all clinics are the same.

good luck anyway!


----------

